# Suggest positives and Negatives of our Digit...



## Sathish (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi to all..
I am a very serious Digit reader from May 2001...
As most of users felt, i accept the word "digit is being lost its STANDARD..
i think, we should take the responsibility to get back the standard of Digit.

Pl suggest the plus and minus of Digit from past 6 months..
It may help the team to back the top....


----------



## Log_net2 (Jun 6, 2008)

they believe in quantity rather than quality sucks.
movies that they gave were sucks except that Don movie.

the anniversary issue only got my attention now.


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 11, 2008)

-ives:

The old movies they give are waste of space
The mag contents are getting worse than ever
The number of pages is decreasing constantly
ads are not a major concern.

+ives:

I love their Fast Track series
Their CD/DVD Contents rulez


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 11, 2008)

If I were to be frank, Digit never lost its standard. 
When we did not have internet connection at home, we got the feeling that Digit is giving great content and tips. Now that we have an internet connection, out foruming, blog-reading, etc habits give us their information much earlier and faster too. So as a result, we aren't overwhelmed anymore by that stuff.

If you don't believe me, dig up your 4-5 yr old copies and see if really feel that great again. Out joy of having found out something new in those years thrilled us. Now that we already know most of the stuff, but still continue to but the magazine by our habit, we feel disappointed as we are not thrilled anymore.

The situation right now is how a married man feels bored of the same wife 20 yers after marriage. You can spice up that affair (if you are smart enough)but right now there isn't a way to spice up the mag!

You complain should be that 'Digit has not upgraded its standard' rather than 'Digit has lost its standard'.


----------



## Sathish (Jun 14, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> If I were to be frank, Digit never lost its standard.
> When we did not have internet connection at home, we got the feeling that Digit is giving great content and tips. Now that we have an internet connection, out foruming, blog-reading, etc habits give us their information much earlier and faster too. So as a result, we aren't overwhelmed anymore by that stuff.
> 
> If you don't believe me, dig up your 4-5 yr old copies and see if really feel that great again. Out joy of having found out something new in those years thrilled us. Now that we already know most of the stuff, but still continue to but the magazine by our habit, we feel disappointed as we are not thrilled anymore.
> ...




I agreed with your most of words... 

But, it is the universal truth that Digit has lost its standard in the following areas...


Fast Track - does not cover in-dept informations reg. tech. 
Presentation of mag contents.. 
Tips and Tricks Section - it is becoming general help section like help files


----------



## Pathik (Jun 14, 2008)

Excellently put, Rohan.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 14, 2008)

Rightly said, rohan. There was a time when I collected up those mags and CDs very carefully. But now, with an internet at hand, I have almost forgot the mag...


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 15, 2008)

The question should have been asked two years ago or earlier. Now digit is having negatives and negatives only without any positives.


----------



## Ecko (Jun 17, 2008)

Everything is negative including this damn look of forum
Only new people  may like it *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Dance2.gif


----------



## axxo (Jun 18, 2008)

ups - front page model on magazine cover 
downs - No model on the rear page


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 18, 2008)

axxo said:


> ups - front page model on magazine cover
> downs - No model on the rear page


You bought the wrong magazine


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 2, 2008)

I just knew it all along these years that internet would be Digit magazine Killer and they need to change their medium soon.
  If they can get advertisements on podcasts its time that do something and start with one.


----------



## k6153r (Aug 2, 2008)

-ve

That &*(^&*^@#%#& packaging.


----------

